# Help Transporting Maltese



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Northcentral Maltese Rescue needs help in transporting. The bare spot is between Atlanta and Memphis.

If any of you are in this area and could help, that would be GREAT!!









For those interested, contact Mary Palmer: [email protected]


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm sorry,k but I'm 4 hours the other direction from Atlanta. By the way, I did send my application in to Mary, she said she got it and if they have a foster need in my area, she will call.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I'm sorry,k but I'm 4 hours the other direction from Atlanta. By the way, I did send my application in to Mary, she said she got it and if they have a foster need in my area, she will call.[/B]


Yipeee!! Another Foster Mommy


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Bump!!

We are in NEED!! 

Anyone in the area?

Just let Mary know, how far you are willing to travel from Point A to Point B







































I just LOVE the dancing "chilis"


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I wish I could help..but I'm between Indy and Cincinnati.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I wish I could help..but I'm between Indy and Cincinnati.[/B]


Oh, I know how you feel. I'm in California and feel so helpless at times.









But you DID help, by bumping this back to the top


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sorry, Deb - I'm in New York. All I can do is support the bump.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well if me being in north Louisiana will help, let me know


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

bumpa de bump bump bump!

when does this take place??? i will try to talk get in touch with some old friends in atlanta and see what their schedules (and personal days, if i know allyson at all...LOLOLOL) will allow.









ann marie and the "dangit, we would TOTALLY do it if we still lived there!" buttercup


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> bumpa de bump bump bump!
> 
> when does this take place??? i will try to talk get in touch with some old friends in atlanta and see what their schedules (and personal days, if i know allyson at all...LOLOLOL) will allow.
> 
> ...


Mary Palmer, and pretty much most of NMR are on their way to the fund-raising picnic. I left her cell number at home, but will get that this afternoon. I believe this needs to be done within the next two weeks. I'll find out the exact details, and if you guys could help, that would be AWESOME


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry, my plane wouldnt get there in time. But if this helps bumping it back up, so be it.













anybody........................................................pleeeeeeeeeeeesee
eeeeee.......





Dede and Chloe - who would love to help but live down under


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Bump....I hope that this little one finds a ride soon


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

The only help I can offer is another bump ....

Good luck!


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

Sorry, I no longer have a car or else I would volunteer.


----------

